# synth build fails on some php56 packages (zts is 'on')



## yethie (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello!

I'm new to synth and I'm trying to rebuild my ports. Some php56 packages (like textproc/php56-xmlreader and databases/php56-pdo_mysql) fail.
Looking in the synth log files I find the following line:

PHP_EXT_DIR=20131226

and the build fails like this:

===>   php56-xmlreader-5.6.34_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/dom.so - not found

If I build the same package using make the same line looks like the following:

===>   php56-xmlreader-5.6.34_2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226-zts/dom.so - found

Why doesn't synth detect that zts is on? Is it something I should set somewhere?

Thanks!
Francesco


----------



## marino (Apr 6, 2018)

It sounds like you've got saved options that you may have forgotten about.
You might want to move the options directory to an archive and create an empty directory in it's place, and only set options for ports that you require to be different from the freebsd default.

e.g. according to lang/php56, zts is off by default.
And if you turned it on intentionally, you might be running into port bugs that don't account for it.

P.S. the whole "it builds with make and acts differently" bit is completely irrelevant.  The build environments are completely different and the "live" system environment is basically uncontrolled and unreproducible.


----------

